# Ohm (electricidad)



## Vinni

Como se puede traducir la palabra "Ohm" , unidad de resistencia eléctrica al español?


----------



## Helefant

When I look on German *Wikipedia* for "Ohm" and then go to the *Spanish* version, seems there it's called *Ohmio*


----------



## ILT

Vinni said:


> ¿Cómo se puede traducir la palabra "Ohm", unidad de resistencia eléctrica al español?


Cuando a mí me lo enseñaron (no voy a decir cuándo ) se decía ohmio. Ahora veo que hay una tendencia a dejarlo igual, porque es el apellido del físico George Ohm.

La RAE reconoce los dos términos:
ohm.
 (De  G. S._ Ohm_, 1787-1854, físico alemán).
 1.      m._ Fís. _ohmio.


_Real Academia Española ©  Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## fernandobn97007

De acuerdo con ILT! No se traduce.
*Ohm's law = *ley de Ohm


----------



## MHCKA

ILT said:


> Cuando a mí me lo enseñaron (no voy a decir cuándo ) se decía ohm.
> La RAE reconoce los dos términos:
> ohm.
> (De G. S._ Ohm_, 1787-1854, físico alemán).
> 1. m._ Fís. _ohmio.
> 
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


 
Hace muuuuchas lunas... en electrotecnia me lo enseñaron como ohm, símbolo omega mayúscula... yo creo que para que no desentonara con la ley que lleva el apellido del ilustre alemán, Ohm.


----------



## Vinni

Muchas gracias a todos. Fueron de mucha utilidad sus respuestas. Y tienen razón, si Ohm es un apellido no debe traducirse.


----------



## 0scar

Se dice _ohmios_ y _ley de Ohm_. 
Una cosa es el apellido del tipo y otra la unidad de medida.
También son _voltios_, _vatios_ y _amperios_, y Sr. Volta, Sr. Watt y Sr. Ampère.
Es preferible la castellanización, sino habría que usar la "inglezación", como en_ volt_ y_ amper_.


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo también lo aprendí como "ohmios" y lo he seguido viendo como tal.
Saludos.


----------



## Adolfo72

Se dice Ohmio (popular) y se escribe Ohm.
Hace tiempo, a otra unidad de medida, el Newton, se le llamaba en españa Newtonio (ahora suena cutre) pero hoy dia es simplemente Newton.


----------



## Ilialluna

Pues no sé si "ohmio" será popular, pero en los libros de texto que usé en bachiller (hace ya una eternidad) aparecía así, en los libros de la carrera también, y he comprobado en un diccionario técnico (Federico Beigbeder Atienza) que también lo traduce en castellano como ohmio.
Lo de Newtonio no le he oído nunca, la verdad.


----------



## pacosancas

Hola,

Aquí en España la palabra correcta es ohmio (aquí nadie utiliza la pañabra inglesa ohm); el símbolo es la letra griega omega mayúscula, aunque cuando no se dispone de ese símbolo se utiliza Ohm. 

Esto no quita para que en bastantes países de habla hispana se utilize el vocablo inglés ohm en lugar del castellano ohmio; de la misma manera que para otras unidades de medida.


----------



## tangus

pacosancas said:


> Esto no quita para que en bastantes países de habla hispana se utilize el vocablo inglés ohm en lugar del castellano ohmio; de la misma manera que para otras unidades de medida.



No te confundas: las unidades internacionales no están “en inglés”. El que usa _ohm_, _watt_ o _joule_, no está usando vocablos ingleses, sino unidades sin castellanizar. Que en inglés (como en casi todos los otros idiomas) también se usen sin castellanizar no significa que sean inglesas.


----------



## 0scar

Están en inglés, como _volt _y _amper_ en vez de _volta_ y _ampère._


----------



## Hakuna Matata

Personalmente uso _ohm, volt, watt, joule, hertz, coulomb, farad_.... etc. Para la intensidad de corriente eléctrica uso _ampère_, prounciándolo *ampér*. 
Los plurales, agregando "_s_" excepto en _hertz_ y seguramente hay otras excepciones que ahora no recuerdo.

En fin, si la RAE los acepta por igual, yo prefiero mantener los nombres de las unidades siguiendo la grafía original.

Lo de Newtonio.... jamás lo escuché...
Eso sí, me imagino que para ser coherente habría que pronunciarlo _neutonio_, no _niutonio.


_
Touché con Volta, lo reconozco.... I`m sorry, Alessandro...


----------



## MHCKA

tangus said:


> No te confundas: las unidades internacionales no están “en inglés”. El que usa _ohm_, _watt_ o _joule_, no está usando vocablos ingleses, sino unidades sin castellanizar. Que en inglés (como en casi todos los otros idiomas) también se usen sin castellanizar no significa que sean inglesas.


 


0scar said:


> Se dice _ohmios_ y _ley de Ohm_.
> Una cosa es el apellido del tipo y otra la unidad de medida.
> También son _voltios_, _vatios_ y _amperios_, y Sr. Volta, Sr. Watt y Sr. Ampère.
> Es preferible la castellanización, sino habría que usar la "inglezación", como en_ volt_ y_ amper_.


 
Ohm era alemán, Watt, escocés, Volta, italiano, Tesla, serbio, Bequerel, francés... ¿inglezación?

Vatio suena bastante _cutre_.

Acá, en tierra de mexicanos, ningún Ingeniero, vaya ningún técnico que se precie de serlo, diría una resistencia de 20 ohmios en cualquier tienda de República del Salvador (donde se compran muchos de estos elementos de electrotecnia), acá los libros, en mi época, lo manejaban de otra forma. Que se le va a hacer. 



Hakuna Matata said:


> Personalmente uso _ohm, volt, watt, joule, hertz, coulomb, farad_.... etc. *(igual, igual...)*
> 
> Para la intensidad de corriente eléctrica uso _ampère_, prounciándolo *ampér*.
> Los plurales, agregando "_s_" excepto en _hertz_ y seguramente hay otras excepciones que ahora no recuerdo.
> 
> En fin, si la RAE los acepta por igual, yo prefiero mantener los nombres de las unidades siguiendo la grafía original.
> 
> Lo de Newtonio.... jamás lo escuché...
> Eso sí, me imagino que para ser coherente habría que pronunciarlo _neutonio_, no _niutonio._


----------



## Glorys

¿La traducción al español sería así?
2 2.2k-ohm resister = Dos resistores de 2.2k ohms 

¿O se especifica/traduce de otra manera? Mil gracias.


----------



## JCA-

HOLA A TODOS

Yo lo aprendí y lo enseño como ohmios. Sin embargo es la Ley de Ohm. Pero cuando me refiero a la unidad de medida digo ohmios, así como amperios, voltios, vatios, kilovatios y culombios (esta última siempre causa una risita solapada entre los adolescentes, ¿por qué será?). Eso sí, se habla de la Ley de Coulomb.


----------



## ILT

Glorys said:


> ¿La traducción al español sería así?
> 2 2.2k-ohm resister = Dos resistores de 2.2k ohms
> 
> ¿O se especifica/traduce de otra manera? Mil gracias.


2.2 kohm, la k debe ir junto a la unidad de medida, al igual que en kilómetros (km).

Saludos


----------



## pops91710

You are dead right ILT!! 22kohm es correcto. Only when you write it* 22,000 ohms* can you space off the word* ohm.*


----------



## Glorys

¡Uy! Estoy muy agradecida. Yo encontré muchas veces _Kohms_ en mi búsqueda. No sabía tampoco si agregar la palabra capacidad al referirme a esa medida, aunque creo que también se podía. Pienso en todo caso que se puede expresar de diferentes maneras. 

 Muchas gracias por su colaboración.


----------



## JCA-

Glorys said:


> ¡Uy! Estoy muy agradecida. Yo encontré muchas veces _Kohms_ en mi búsqueda. No sabía tampoco si agregar la palabra capacidad al referirme a esa medida, aunque creo que también se podía. Pienso en todo caso que se puede expresar de diferentes maneras.
> 
> Muchas gracias por su colaboración.



Hola, yo enseño Física; y el símbolo que se suele utilizar para los ohmios antes que la abreviatura es la letra griega omega mayúscula: Ω; esto se vuelve más práctico cuando se utilizan múltiplos de la unidad básica con los prefijos del sistema internacional. Como en el ejemplo: kiloohmio: kΩ 

Mira este enlace de wikipedia:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Unidades_derivadas_del_Sistema_Internacional
o este:
http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ohmio

y el sistema, como su nombre lo indica es internacional; sí escribes kΩ, se entendera que son 1000 Ω de resistencia eléctrica en Bolivia, en el Congo, en Rusia o en la India.


----------



## Hakuna Matata

ILT said:


> 2.2 kohm, la k debe ir junto a la unidad de medida, al igual que en kilómetros (km).
> 
> Saludos





pops91710 said:


> You are dead right ILT!! 22kohm es correcto. Only when you write it* 22,000 ohms* can you space off the word* ohm.*



Perdón pero para mí no es correcto.
La unidad se llama ohm u ohmio, como prefieran, y su símbolo es Ω.
El prefijo es kilo, y su símbolo es k.

Debe (o al menos, eso creo) componerse el nombre con el nombre, o el símbolo con el símbolo, pero no mezclados.

Entonces, son correctos kiloohm y kiloohms, o kiloohmio y kiloohmios, y kΩ, y no son correctos kohm, kohms, komhio, kohmios, kiloΩ, etc...

Además, debe dejarse un espacio entre el valor numérico y el símbolo.

Por favor, si estoy equivocado háganmelo saber así lo corrijo.

Gracias.

PD: lo peor, es que "en la jerga" uno siempre dice "una resistencia de 4,7 k" y todos saben a qué se está uno refiriendo....


----------



## Ilialluna

Hola. Yo estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Hakuna Matata.
Un saludo.


----------

